# Ajout SSD Imac 27" mid-2011



## Tof95 (10 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaite installer un ssd dans mon Imac 27" mid-2011. J'ai lu quelques posts et vu quelques vidéos sur le sujet mais n'ayant jamais bidouillé dans un Mac, j'aimerais être assisté par un habitué en quelque sorte . 
Quelqu'un serait-il disponible? je suis sur le Val d'Oise

Dans l'attente de vous lire
Merci pour votre aide
Chris


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour 130  (je cite de mémoire) j'ai fait faire le boulot par mon concessionnaire (je lui ai apporté mon SSD et j'ai gardé le dd interne et le Superdrive).


----------



## Tof95 (11 Juillet 2014)

Merci Sly
Quel prestataire sur Paris pourrait me le faire dans des conditions tarifaires "normales" ?


----------



## Tof95 (19 Juillet 2014)

Quel serait pour vous le SSD le plus adapté en terme de prix et de taille? (128 ou 256Go?)

merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juillet 2014)

Ca dépend.

Si tu comptes remplacer ton dd interne et mettre à sa place le SSD, tu vas bénéficier d'un port SATA III. Donc intéresse toi aux performances des SSD (Crucial, Samsung), au moins 256 Go, mais 512 serait mieux.

Par contre, si tu mets le SSD à la place du Superdrive, alors tu seras limité par du SATA II. Donc prend le SSD le plus fiable. Et là peut être que 256 Go te suffiront, vu que tu auras tjs ton dd.

Enfin, peut être auras tu de la chance et que tu pourras avoir SSD + Superdrive + dd


http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ssd/comparatif-ssd-a1632.html
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/893-7/ssd.html (mais l'article commence à dater).


----------



## Tof95 (19 Juillet 2014)

Merci Sly pour tes réponses

J'avais cru comprendre que sur le 27" et mid-2011 on pouvait ajouter le SSD sous le superdrive?
Et qu'il y a avait un port Sata III dispo aussi pour ce SSD?

Le SSD ne comportera que l'OS et les programmes, cela ne fait pas trop 256Go?
La vitesse est moins importante entre un 128 et un 256?

Celui-ci pourrait convenir?

http://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-MZ-7TE250BW-Disque-Flash-interne/dp/B00E391OX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405766541&sr=8-1&keywords=ssd+samsung

ou ça

http://www.amazon.fr/SanDisk-interne-Desktop-Controleur-SDSSDHP-256G-G26/dp/B00AYCRD86/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1405766725&sr=1-6&keywords=ssd


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juillet 2014)

Les deux SSD me semblent OK (dimensions), mais je n'ai pas regardé leurs performances respectives.
128 versus 256 Go : regarde la différence de tarif. Pas sûr qu'Amazon soit le meilleur marchand.

Ensuite, je crois que certains iMac mid-2011 peuvent accueillir SSD + SD + disque dur, mais pas tous. Et qu'on en en sûr qu'après l'avoir ouvert.


----------



## Tof95 (19 Juillet 2014)

OK merci pour ces infos


----------

